# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - The Exorcist 1973 Director's Cut 720p BluRay x264-EbP

## kientrogia24h

A visiting actress in Washington, D.C., notices dramatic and dangerous changes in the behavior and physical make-up of her 12-year-old daughter. Meanwhile, a young priest at nearby Georgetown University begins to doubt his faith while dealing with his mother's terminal sickness. And, book-ending the story, a frail, elderly priest recognizes the necessity for a show-down with an old demonic enemy. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070047/ Ratings: 8.1/10 from 155,813 users 

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​ *Link Download*​  
MF - The Exorcist 1973 Director's Cut 720p BluRay x264-EbP
MF - The Exorcist 1973 Director's Cut 720p BluRay x264-EbP sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* MF - The Exorcist 1973 Director's Cut 720p BluRay x264-EbP*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------


## aplico

uj fjm ghê quá......qua ủng hộ mhi2nh nha bạn[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

